

WSGR Lawyer Strikes Gold with iPhone Apps - tix4luck2
http://www.techflash.com/venture/Lawyer_strikes_gold_with_iPhone_apps.html

======
tlrobinson
_"Schneider's latest invention -- dubbed Touch Type -- allows iPhone users to
compose e-mails by holding the device horizontally in order to easily type
messages on a wider screen."_

Genius! It's like... the MobileSafari keyboard... but for email!

Why hasn't Apple added a landscape keyboard to mail yet!?

~~~
sdurkin
Its unfathomable that they haven't added the landscape keyboard for email and
SMS. IMHO, every default application ought to operate in both portrait and
landscape.

~~~
tienshiao
I actually prefer the portrait keyboard. After some adjustment and getting
used to the iPhone virtual keyboard, I found the landscape keyboard to be more
annoying because my thumbs had to travel more to hit the different keys.

~~~
sdurkin
Understandable, but I don't want to deprive you of your portrait keyboard, I
just want the option to use landscape. More choice > less choice.

